# Nine O Nine B-17 (Collings Foundation) Before Crash



## StackedWings (Jul 4, 2022)

Several of my Personal photos of the Collings Foundation "Copy" of the Nine O Nine B-17 taken at Atlanta, Georgia's Charlie Brown Airport in 1994. It had landed and taken off there in an exhibition of some type. This aircraft was destroyed in a crash elsewhere in 2019 according to the Internet. That's me in the center (PT Uniform) with my CO and XO on either side. At that time Charlie Brown Airport housed units of the Georgia State Patrol and the Georgia Army National Guard as well as civilian aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

